# Smith Sensor Mirror vs Red Sensor Mirror



## Jem (Jan 23, 2012)

Looking at a couple of the Smith I/O goggles. Other than the 10% VLT what is the difference and best use of the Smith Sensor Mirror & Red Sensor Mirror lenses? I'd be using them mostly on the East Coast on cloudy/low light type of days. 

Thanks.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

tomato tomahto...

if you night ski at all, wear the higher vlt one...otherwise wear whichever one looks cooler


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

A couple guys who ski with me on trips absolutely swear by the red sensor mirror. :dunno:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

they are both for the same conditions and have the same vlt% so it doesnt matter which one you get


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the Red for bright sunny days and the blue for more overcast but still brightish days, the blue seems more universal but both are good.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love the Smith Sensor Mirror lens. Best all-around lens I've ever used. Tremendous in flat light conditions. A little light for full on bluebird days, but still not bad.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd say the Red is more of an all around, can't go wrong lens and the regular sensor is for cloudy days... I have both and rarely do I really need to pull out the regular sensor.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I love the Smith Sensor Mirror lens. Best all-around lens I've ever used. Tremendous in flat light conditions. A little light for full on bluebird days, but still not bad.


ditto...the standard for pnw


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

The red sensor is 60% VLT and the sensor is 70% VLT. I have both, along with platinum mirror and ignitor mirror. I used to think the red sensor was the best for flat/cloudy/overcast days, but in flat light the regular sensor is hands down the better lens for me. 

I'm still trying to figure out how to use the others. The ignitor mirror seems to be a great all around lens, even on blue bird days and does amazingly well in all but the worst conditions (flat light/fog). I like the Platinum but with the great lower light ability of the ignitor it makes a perfect lens for blue bird days and the changing sun patterns that leave shadows all over the slopes. 

To keep it simple the sensor/ignitor mirror would be all that's really needed. Make a bit more customized and it's red sensor for overcast/light snow, platinum mirror for blue bird, sensor mirror for flat light/stormy days and ignitor can be forgotten about.


----------



## howeh (Jun 2, 2011)

I use:

Red Sol-X for bluebirds.
Sensor for everything else.

Doesn't let me down!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

howeh said:


> I use:
> 
> Gold Sol-X for bluebirds.
> Sensor for everything else.
> ...


Fixed for what I use normally.


----------

